# [ 2011 ] Lakeside Closing Service LLC



## philbabso (Jul 4, 2011)

I just did business with Lakeside Closing Service LLC.   The owner Jon, was true to his word.  Delivered on all his promised.  Great service! Paperwork delivered on time. Jon, is a true professional on selling timeshares.  Would do business again with him and his company.  I have already been telling my friends about how easy he made it to purchase my timeshare.  100% enjoyable experience.  We are so happy with our purchase.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Hey, anyone with less than one post ever had a similar experience with Lakeside?*



philbabso said:


> I just did business with Lakeside Closing Service LLC.   The owner Jon, was true to his word.  Delivered on all his promised.  Great service! Paperwork delivered on time. Jon, is a true professional on selling timeshares.  Would do business again with him and his company.  I have already been telling my friends about how easy he made it to purchase my timeshare.  100% enjoyable experience.  We are so happy with our purchase.



Jon Comas?

Okay, so say you're not a "shill"....."Paperwork delivered on time"  

Does that mean you have your deed and the resort acknowleges your ownership?  Or are you talking about receiving your contract quickly?  When I won an auction, I got the "paperwork" immediately.  It was the stuff that mattered that was not forth-coming.  Many folks leave positive feedback on eBay for these types of sellers just because they got the "paperwork" fast.  The "paperwork" does not complete the purchase.  Not by a long shot.  

Inexperienced buyers do this, thus boosting the postive feedback of these sellers.  By the time the buyer has gone through months of waiting for the transaction to be completed, it's too late to leave negative feedback and file disputes with their credit card company.  

Any TUG members or guests who have been around for a little while have a similar "postive" experience with Jon Comas and his Lakeside Closing Services?  I may have missed it, but I don't think that I have seen such a posting and I read TUG on a regular basis.


----------



## timeflies (Jul 5, 2011)

There is nothing professional or fast about Jon Comas.


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jul 5, 2011)

philbabso said:


> I just did business with Lakeside Closing Service LLC.   The owner Jon, was true to his word.  Delivered on all his promised.  Great service! Paperwork delivered on time. Jon, is a true professional on selling timeshares.  Would do business again with him and his company.  I have already been telling my friends about how easy he made it to purchase my timeshare.  100% enjoyable experience.  We are so happy with our purchase.



deleted.....


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 5, 2011)

Don't believe this OP.  This is likely a shill for Jon Comas, or it is Jon Comas.  I think his eBay sales are way down, because his service is bad, and any internet searches come up with the threads here on TUG, all of which are negative info about him.  He is trying to do damage control.  

There are too many of us who have had bad experiences with Jon and "Lakeside Closing Services," which I doubt had "thousands" of closings, as the shill (Jon) claimed on another thread.  

Buyer beware.


----------



## kai cremata (Jul 6, 2012)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Don't believe this OP.  This is likely a shill for Jon Comas, or it is Jon Comas.  I think his eBay sales are way down, because his service is bad, and any internet searches come up with the threads here on TUG, all of which are negative info about him.  He is trying to do damage control.
> 
> There are too many of us who have had bad experiences with Jon and "Lakeside Closing Services," which I doubt had "thousands" of closings, as the shill (Jon) claimed on another thread.
> 
> Buyer beware.


i have closed 2 different transactions (total purchase of 3 wks at Orange Lake) with Jon Comas in the last 2 months,,,both satisfactorily and without incident...*I AM NOT HIS, NOR ANYONE ELSE'S SHILL*...the transactions were conducted in a professional and efficient manner, i got what was promised and both closings were completed within 21 days.

i read these posts before closing the first transaction and frankly *YOU SCARED THE BEJEEBERS OUT OF ME*...i proceeded anyway and i have to say i don't think you should be allowed to post general disparaging comments without being specific...ciao, kai cremata


----------



## ada903 (Jul 6, 2012)

I purchased four properties from Jon in the past three months.  Overall I had a very good experience.  Is he perfect? No.  He was a bit slow and I had to kick his butt at times, but when I did, he responded promptly.  This happens regularly even with reputable closing and title companies. 

There were multiple kinks and issues with the transactions, but he addressed them all immediately.  A Marriott did not come with usage as it should have.  He compensated me by giving me another well priced property.  A Worldmark did not come with as many points as it should have, he issued a refund as requested for the missing points.  In fact he stood out in being very prompt in responding to these sorts of issues. 

No, you can't hold him to the same standards as Chicago Title, First American, or a broker like Seth Nock.  He does his own paperwork and is a smaller seller working out of his home.  He uses POA for most of his Closings, and executed the papers himself using the POA.  I recommend that you pay a small fee to a reputable closing company to review the recorded deed, if applicable, to make sure it all looks good.  And if there are any issues, follow up promptly and he will hopefully respond, as he did in my case.

So I did not have the negative experience others mentioned. Again, this is just my view, and my personal experience.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 6, 2012)

kai cremata said:


> i have closed 2 different transactions (total purchase of 3 wks at Orange Lake) with Jon Comas in the last 2 months,,,both satisfactorily and without incident...*I AM NOT HIS, NOR ANYONE ELSE'S SHILL*...the transactions were conducted in a professional and efficient manner, i got what was promised and both closings were completed within 21 days.
> 
> i read these posts before closing the first transaction and frankly *YOU SCARED THE BEJEEBERS OUT OF ME*...i proceeded anyway and i have to say i don't think you should be allowed to post general disparaging comments without being specific...ciao, kai cremata



What can a person do but to warn others about a bad seller who doesn't take care of closing until six months after a purchase?  

The only reason he finally closed MY SBP was because the former owner was getting MF bills.  That got him on the ball.  He was rude beyond belief, too.  

Again, I will say, BUYER BEWARE.  

I have been on TUG for years.  Jon Comas is in Orlando, too, ironically.

I wasn't the first to sound the alarm on Jon Comas:  http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=110544


----------



## purefct1 (Aug 27, 2013)

I looked at the BBB website
http://www.bbb.org/central-florida/...ng-service-in-clermont-fl-90007300/complaints

Ironically with 10 complaints the BBB still gives him an A. There are only two detail entries but they both stand out to indicate he lies.

A complaint listed as resolved with BBB assistance ending 09/03/2012 is interesting since his replies assert he already provided docs to customer to which their reply is that he WOULDN'T provide said docs until the complaint was filed.

A complaint listed as having BBB assistance ending 03/19/2013 where customer not satisfied with result includes text where Lakeside claims all docs were filed before complaint began and customer counters with dates the docs were finally filed which was after the complaint began.


----------



## kai cremata (Dec 8, 2015)

i don't know what anyone else's experience is but mine for the last 5 years with Timeshare Closing Services and Jon Comas has been superlative...they have closed more than a half dozen transactions and I presently have 5 closings in house there.  Communication is always timely and Jon is a real person...i have been to his house! 

I am going to speculate that many complaints result from a lack of experience by consumers in the title process and transfer of timeshare and unrealistic expectations of the outcome. Whatever the case, if TCS is doing my closing I'm happy, because I can now focus on something that really needs my attention...sincerely,kai


----------



## theo (Dec 8, 2015)

*Color me dubious...*



kai cremata said:


> i don't know what anyone else's experience is but mine *for the last 5 years with Timeshare Closing Services and Jon Comas* has been superlative...they have closed more than a half dozen transactions and I presently have 5 closings in house there.  Communication is always timely and Jon is a real person...i have been to his house!  <snip>



Unless I'm mistaken (...surely always a real possibility), Jon Comas and Timeshare Closing Services are not actually related to or associated with one another in any way, so your waving the TCS flag would seem to have *no* particular relevance to Mr. Comas' reported lack of efficiency and / or trustworthiness.  

In any event, you seem to stand nearly alone is singing the praises of Jon Comas --- alongside a louder chorus of complaints and dissatisfaction. 
Upon reflection, one has to wonder just exactly why your (three in total) TUG posts in the past 5 years *all* just sing unsolicited songs of praise for Jon Comas.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 8, 2015)

kai cremata said:


> i don't know what anyone else's experience is but mine for the last 5 years with Timeshare Closing Services and Jon Comas has been superlative.



Why are you responding to a thread from *2011*?

You only have 3 posts on TUG, and two of them promote this company.  You obviously used the search function and found a 2011 thread, and then in 2012, and again today, felt compelled to post glowing recommendations in the same thread...


----------



## Robert D (Sep 21, 2016)

*Lakeside Closing Service or LT Transfers*

I just won an Ebay auction and have my choice of Lakeside Closing Service or LT Transfers.  Anyone had recent experience with either of them?


----------

